# 2000 Frontier intermittent starting problem



## jemdmm1 (Jun 20, 2005)

I own a 2000 Nissan Frontier (4WD, 4 Door, AT). Intermittently (Once every 4-6 months), the vehicle will not start although the battery is full and the vehicle is getting power. The usual sequence is, get in the vehicle, turn the key (power is on, but vehicle won't start, engine does not attempt to turn over) try this repeatedly with no luck, after leaving the vehicle to sit for a couple of hours, put the key in and the vehicle will start although seemingly nothing has changed. I think the problem could be related to whether the AT is fully engaged in PARK. Any suggestions?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

jemdmm1 said:


> I own a 2000 Nissan Frontier (4WD, 4 Door, AT). Intermittently (Once every 4-6 months), the vehicle will not start although the battery is full and the vehicle is getting power. The usual sequence is, get in the vehicle, turn the key (power is on, but vehicle won't start, engine does not attempt to turn over) try this repeatedly with no luck, after leaving the vehicle to sit for a couple of hours, put the key in and the vehicle will start although seemingly nothing has changed. I think the problem could be related to whether the AT is fully engaged in PARK. Any suggestions?


Have you cleaned the battery terminals?
Checked the ground wire for a good frame connection?

Next time it happens, try starting it in Neutral. If that doesn't work, get a hammer or wrench and whack the starter (not too hard) and then try it. You could have a bad switch or the starter might be getting stuck (I should look it up, but I think it's the bendix drive that gets stuck in there).


----------



## johnyblaze139 (Jun 15, 2005)

I had the same problem with my truck, I changed the started clean the ground wires nothing worked. Till one time the truck wouldn't start at all no matter what I did. So I took it to my cousin(its good to have a family full of mechanics). He found the problem to be in a aftermarket Alarm system that was still in, but I didnt have the key to use it(bought it used from Galpin Ford). The Brain in the alarm burnt out and the engaged the kill switch, we simply removed the alarm, never had the problem agian. If you have an aftermarket alarm i suggest going through it hope I helped


----------

